# hillbilly cooker



## mudbug (Aug 24, 2005)

works best when the wheels are burned off


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey!  It works!  lol


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2005)

Are you sure Thats not a still ?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 24, 2005)

Just the right size for a turkey.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2005)

Wasabi don't call me a turkey ! 












 ....................................... JUst Kidding!


----------



## wasabi (Aug 24, 2005)

It wasn't me....it was Barbara.


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 24, 2005)

My Beautiful Loving Wife would never call me that !....... 


















OK MAYBE SOMETIMES.............................................


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2005)

hey mud... when were you in my back yard ? lol


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2005)

Mudbug, you found my oven 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2005)

oven ? no that's my grill lol


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2005)

Well krikey, you sure? that sure nuf looks like my oven 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2005)

no it's my grill... see it over yonder ???


----------



## Cyberchef (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks like someone's having breakfast a la carte!!!!


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2005)

lol... cute cyberchef


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 25, 2005)

I STILL THINK ITS A STILL .............


----------



## wasabi (Aug 25, 2005)

Cyberchef said:
			
		

> Looks like someone's having breakfast a la carte!!!!



Good one!


----------



## Cyberchef (Aug 25, 2005)

It IS a STILL ......Photo!! lol


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 26, 2005)

You have a Point My Friend !


----------

